# Stuck pin in a backhoe outrigger



## AtomicFarmer (Sep 16, 2012)

We have a Case 580D backhoe. It's one of the silver painted anniversary edition ones. The previous owner (the place my dad and I work) used it for moving road salt and it's pretty rusty but a solid machine. It's a perfect farm backhoe. 

I snapped the outrigger cylinder because the outboard pin (out at the outrigger pad) does not have a grease zerk and it galded solid. I need to cut the pin out to replace the cylinder and I can't cut it to save my life. I've used an oxy/acetylene torch and a Sawzall with brand new Torch metal blades and nothing will touch it. 

How the heck can I cut this pin out?

It's galded too bad to heat and drive out; I've already mushroomed one end of the pin trying that.

Thanks for any suggestions. :help:


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I would go back to to the torch most likely. and Burn a hole through the center of it,


depending on the room a thin abrasive cut off wheel, 


It may be worth calling in a pro welder or repair person, tell them the problem so they can at least come prepared for battle, they may end up saving you money in the long run, depening on how much else you distroy in your quest.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

You're gonna have to go with carbide or diamond tools to do anything with hardened steel, like those pins.
I don't know the size or access restraints you're dealing with, but my first thought was a slide hammer and rather than trying to drill and tap a hole to receive it, just weld a bolt on the end of the pin. You might even use that idea and use a gear puller on it at that point.

I got a picture of it now.
http://www.brokentractor.com/D53818.jpg
Make sure you don't have a retainer, snap ring, etc in that groove on the ends.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Can you remove the whole landing leg and have someone heat it and press at the same time. May need a larger torch....James


----------



## AtomicFarmer (Sep 16, 2012)

All valid ideas and I thank you. We have about an eighth inch to get a cutoff wheel between the outrigger and the head of the hydraulic cylinder (the eye that the pin goes through). I hate the thought of paying for the repair but it might come to that. I'll try and get a picture posted later today, if I have time. 

That sucker is in there TIGHT!


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

Are you getting a new cylinder, or going to repair the old one? If you are getting a new cylinder, it doesn't matter what you do the broken one. I suggest you get a big angle grinder, and cut it out. This will leave you with only the bits of the pin stuck in the stabilizer. You don't have to worry about moving the pin in the end of the cylinder rod, and its only half as long/half the force to move in the stabilizer.

For cheap disposable drift pins that are high carbon steel, I like to use grade 8 bolts. You can use a nut to secure a handle, so your hand is out of the way of the large sledge hammer. Wale away at it...

Is this what your machine looks like? Pin 20?

Michael


----------



## AtomicFarmer (Sep 16, 2012)

Artificer, yes it is pin 20. I'm going to use a used cylinder that we have from a non working backhoe, so it doesn't matter how bad I damage the old one in removing it. The "eye" at the end of the cylinder ram is still on the pin-it snapped where the eye joins the chrome shaft. And that's a good idea about using bolts for drift pins...I like it.


----------



## Hidden Hills (Feb 10, 2013)

If you can find a welder that works for cheap, he could cut it out with an air gouge. Not sure if that's the correct spelling but its basically like a tig welder that hits the puddle with compressed air. Works wonders.


----------



## AtomicFarmer (Sep 16, 2012)

Never heard of that one, Hidden Hills. 

Sorry I never got a pic posted but my cousin was able to burn most of the pin out with an oxy/acetylene torch. There's only a bit left and the torch tip is all plugged up. I need to get a tip cleaner and never think of it while I'm out.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm glad that you were able to get the pin out.
Have you thought about air arcing it out? That would be smooth to where the remainder of the pin could be collapsed and easily driven out.
If I might suggest. When you install the replacement, drill into the end several inches, then tap the hole. Be sure and recess a grease zerk to avoid it being broke off. Then in line with the bottom of the hole drill in from the side to mate the holes.


----------



## Hidden Hills (Feb 10, 2013)

Well an air arc is what I've always called an air gouge. Definately a clean cut.


----------



## AtomicFarmer (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh yeah. we're going to put grease zerks in the outrigger when we get it all back together.


----------

